# Friday Night Practice



## JWLuiza (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 23, 2007)

Cool stuff!

Tang Soo!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy crap you kiai just like I do, that's a first for me!


----------



## JWLuiza (Oct 29, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Holy crap you kiai just like I do, that's a first for me!



We're kiai twins.  What's your build? That might be the key.  I'm 6'7" 240lbs.


----------



## Lynne (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting, JW.  I always learn something when I see someone as skilled as you performing.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice video thank you


----------



## Pacificshore (Jun 5, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> We're kiai twins.  What's your build? That might be the key.  I'm 6'7" 240lbs.


Nice Vid.....holy crap....6'7" and 240lbs. Make my Kiai sound like a screech


----------

